# Vitamin D and your health



## SocialbFly (Feb 1, 2010)

I had blood tests and noted that my vitamin d level was severely deficient...this has been an ongoing issue for me, so i thought i would post some of the latest research here from Dr Weil (yes, MsVickie, i love him too!!) Not trying to scare us, but education leads to better health.

Need (another) reason to keep your vitamin D intake up? New research suggests that low levels of this essential nutrient can increase the risk of heart disease and stroke. Researchers in Utah followed 27,000 men and women over the age of 50 who had no history of heart disease. After a year, they found those with the lowest levels of vitamin D were:

1.77 percent more likely to die than those with adequate levels of vitamin D.
2.45 percent more likely to develop coronary artery disease than those with adequate levels of vitamin D.
3.78 percent more likely to have a stroke than those with adequate levels of vitamin D.
4.Twice as likely to develop heart failure than those with normal levels of vitamin D.
The study, from the Intermountain Medical Center, was presented at the Nov. 16, 2009, session of the American Heart Association's Scientific Conference. Dr. Weil recommends 2,000 IU of vitamin D per day.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/TIP03585/Vitamin-D-and-Your-Heart.html


----------



## Risible (Feb 1, 2010)

Di, I think I asked you this when we spoke recently, but can the body metabolize Vitamin D supplements, or do you (general you) need to sit out in the sunshine or something else? I can't remember what you said on that topic; btw, does a Vit D shortage manifest in memory loss? 

I'm going to ask my doctor to test my Vitamin D levels; thanks for bringing this up again.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 2, 2010)

Risible said:


> Di, I think I asked you this when we spoke recently, but can the body metabolize Vitamin D supplements, or do you (general you) need to sit out in the sunshine or something else? I can't remember what you said on that topic; btw, does a Vit D shortage manifest in memory loss?
> 
> I'm going to ask my doctor to test my Vitamin D levels; thanks for bringing this up again.



hahaha, i am not sure i know the answer, i will try and find out, which i think is what i said last time too...not too successful at the short term memory myself, lol....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 2, 2010)

Risible said:


> Di, I think I asked you this when we spoke recently, but can the body metabolize Vitamin D supplements, or do you (general you) need to sit out in the sunshine or something else? I can't remember what you said on that topic; btw, does a Vit D shortage manifest in memory loss?
> 
> I'm going to ask my doctor to test my Vitamin D levels; thanks for bringing this up again.



Risible, I'm not Di but I've done some research on this (check the other Vitamin D thread for some good links). Vitamin D is pretty readily absorbed from supplements and is flexible in terms of how/when you take it. Try to get D3 if you can, not D2. The problem with getting D from the sun is that most of us wear sunscreen (or should!) and this blocks absorption from ultraviolet lights. They used to say you "just" needed ten minutes on your hands and face but they're finding now that that's not enough, just as they're finding that the amounts we supplement with (RDA's) are way too low.

Not sure about D and memory loss. Let me know what you find out, ok?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 2, 2010)

This is not Dr. Weil caliber expertise, imo. I suspect there's at least a bit of pseudo-science and some agendas in play here but you're all plenty smart enough to judge for yourselves.

http://www.naturalnews.com/003838.html\\

An excerpt:

Dr. Holick: Excellent point. Remember I told you about the major circulating form of vitamin D which is 25-hydroxy vitamin D? It's half-life in the blood stream is 2 weeks. So when you build up your vitamin D levels during spring, summer and fall, you can use them because your blood levels are much higher, and also some of the vitamin D is stored in your body fat and is released during the winter time. But the opposite is true also, and that is that if you're obese, we know that most obese people are prone to deficiency in vitamin D, and the reason is that the vitamin D gets sucked into the fat and it can't get out. And so we actually did a study in obese and non-obese individuals, and we gave them either an oral dose of vitamin D or we put them on our tanning beds so that they can make vitamin D in their skin. Obese people could only raise their blood levels of vitamin D about half as much as non-obese individuals. 

Adams: Very interesting. 

Dr. Holick: And so if a person is in fact overweight, they don't need 1000 units of vitamin D a day, they probably need 2000 units of vitamin D a day. 

Adams: That's fascinating, because again that plays into the sensitivity to vitamin D, so there's a vicious cycle going on there in obesity. 


Quite a few journal articles and papers linking vitamin D deficiency with psoriasis and hair loss in case anyone is noticing those symptoms.


----------



## RJI (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been taking a D3 Supplement (3000iu daily) since that last thread in here was posted a few weeks back.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 3, 2010)

I got my Vitamin D levels back today -- 33 ng/ml. Woohoo! My Viitamin D2 was crazy low, but that's not surprising since I'm an indoorsy type who lives in Alaska. Good thing I've increased my daily D3 intake.


----------



## Risible (Feb 3, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> Risible, I'm not Di but I've done some research on this (check the other Vitamin D thread for some good links). Vitamin D is pretty readily absorbed from supplements and is flexible in terms of how/when you take it. Try to get D3 if you can, not D2. The problem with getting D from the sun is that most of us wear sunscreen (or should!) and this blocks absorption from ultraviolet lights. They used to say you "just" needed ten minutes on your hands and face but they're finding now that that's not enough, just as they're finding that the amounts we supplement with (RDA's) are way too low.
> 
> Not sure about D and memory loss. Let me know what you find out, ok?



Oh, thanks, Vickie! 

I'm confused about the nature of Vit D, but I've been hearing a lot of chatter lately about how fat people in particular should be attentive to it; I've never given it a thought before recently. This is all good information; I'm going to boost my intake immediately. When the weather warms up (go ahead, laugh - it's always relatively warm here in So Cal compared to Alaska! ), I sit outside in the sun for 20-30 minutes a day, but I'm sure that's not enough.

I'll look for the D3 supplement - thanks again for the tips!


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2010)

Risible;

From what I've read and heard that may be just fine. The biggest problems with Vit D deficiency seem to be further north. There seems to be some minimum intensity of UV rays needed before our skin starts making vitamin D, so as you go north there is a shorter and shorter window of the year in which to make and store it, and a longer and longer period where your reserves need to last. I would think that down in California you could get some all year, so just being outside a bit each day should help keep your levels up.

One other thing I've been reading is that the natives in northern north america showed no signs of vitamin D deficiency in older times, even though they got very little from the sun. It seems that they got small amounts from their diet....and maybe didn't need as much. I know I saw it suggested that the digestion of carbohydrates consumes vitamin D....but I don't have a reference for that. So peoples who got almost no carbs in their diet and lived mostly on meat did fine, even with very little sun exposure. But our modern diet tends to be very heavy in carbs, so we need a LOT more vitamin D.

Also, vitamin D is fat soluble IIRC, so stored in our body fat. I don't know if having more body fat changes how well we can access those stores or not?

We started taking supplements a couple of years ago, and it may have helped my wife and my son with less seasonal moodiness, but that is such a complex thing that it is hard to be sure what any one factor contributed.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 3, 2010)

Risible said:


> Oh, thanks, Vickie!
> 
> I'm confused about the nature of Vit D, but I've been hearing a lot of chatter lately about how fat people in particular should be attentive to it; I've never given it a thought before recently. This is all good information; I'm going to boost my intake immediately. When the weather warms up (go ahead, laugh - it's always relatively warm here in So Cal compared to Alaska! ), I sit outside in the sun for 20-30 minutes a day, but I'm sure that's not enough.
> 
> I'll look for the D3 supplement - thanks again for the tips!



Lucky duck, sitting in the sun. *sigh* Besides, even if you sit in the sun, you probably wear sunscreen (or should), which effectively blocks the body's ability to make Vitamin D from sunshine. So even Californians need Vitamin D.

I got a neat D3 supplement through Carlson labs. It's been effective at bringing my levels up, and it also has Vitamin E and cod liver oil, which are both good for you, since Vitamin E is an antioxidant. Just be careful if you do take this supplement (or any supplement for that matter) that you look at the total of nutrients combined if you take several supplements with common ingredients. 

Also, before you start supplementing, you might talk to your doctor about getting a baseline 25-hydroxyvitamin D level checked. That way you'll know where you're starting from, and on the off chance that you're well nourished with Vitamin D, you won't waste your money on supplements. Is your doctor open to checking a level on you?

And while I disagree with Ernest's indictment of Dr. Hollick's information (the guy's got great academic cred), the Vitamin D and weight issue is important to look at. Here's the link, sourced, as to why obesity (hate that term) is a particular issue with Vitamin D. Particularly given its role in preventing diabetes, it seems a good idea to be sure and be within optimal levels if you're at high risk for getting the disease.


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2010)

I started taking D3 when I was diagnosed with diabetes. I rarely go out in the sun. Even when I garden, I usually do it after the sun goes behind the hill. I have to have tests run to see if it is working. I never know what my body is doing, I am rather removed from it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> And *while I disagree with Ernest's indictment of Dr. Hollick's information* (the guy's got great academic cred), the Vitamin D and weight issue is important to look at. Here's the link, sourced, as to why obesity (hate that term) is a particular issue with Vitamin D. Particularly given its role in preventing diabetes, it seems a good idea to be sure and be within optimal levels if you're at high risk for getting the disease.



FTR it wasn't my intention to impugn Dr. Hollick. I'm just not as well acquainted with him and he doesn't seem as comprehensive as Dr.Weil to me. I'm also leery of "magic bullet" type solutions and Hollick seems pretty focused on Vitamin D deficiency. I'm clear it's _an_ answer, just maybe not THE answer.


----------



## GenericGeek (Feb 17, 2010)

Had another bout of kidney stones lately, so off I went to the urologist (again...) She tells me that old "Sunless in Seattle" here is SEVERELY Vit D. deficient, and so I'm now taking 50,000 (!) I.U. twice weekly -- and *I* thought that the 2000 IU stuff I was getting OTC was a pretty extreme dose.

Not only are your Vit D. levels important for things like bone strength, calcium absorption, preventing kidney stone formation, etc. but there's some evidence that suggests inadequate D levels may lower your pain threshold, and contribute to mood disorders like depression. So much for the old medical school dogma that insisted that _"American diets supply adequate nutrition, and so (silly, ignorant) US vitamin users have the most expensive urine in the world."_ 

My suggestion -- if you have any doubt as to whether your levels are adequate, *especially *if you're fair-skinned and use sunscreen religiously, as I do (whenever the Fiery Orb in the Sky makes a rare appearance) -- ask to have your levels tested next time you have your blood drawn.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 24, 2010)

I just recently was extremely low on Vitamin D, to the point where I just felt physically sick. I had no energy what-so-ever and felt dizzy, as if my equilibrium was off. I was given a prescription for that Vitamin D pill with over 50,000 units in it, and after I took that (well, a few days afterward)... I felt infinitely better.

So I suppose my point... is that I've noticed through personal experience how shitty one can feel when deficient on Vitamin D. 


So YAY for Vitamin D!! *giggles*


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 26, 2010)

At least according to one guest I heard, Vitamin D is fat-soluble, and there is a theory that therefore fat people need to ingest more Vitamin D to have the right levels in the blood.


----------



## Vega (Mar 23, 2010)

What is the difference between D2 and D3? And how can our levels be different? Are there different types of vitamin d? Also besides getting outdoors which is much easier now that Spring is here, would drinking milk and eating dairy help keep one's vitamin d levels at normal?


----------



## knottyknicky (May 1, 2010)

The difference between D2 and D3 (and why you want to take D3 and NOT D2 supps) is that D2 can build toxicity very quickly in your body, and D3 needs a much (MUCH) higher dose to build toxicity. Its really important that if you're taking Vitamin D (particularly in higher doses), that you balance it out with Calcium, because if you don't, the D will begin to leech Calcium from your bones, giving you the opposite effect. You also need to balance out your D with the other fat-soluble vitamins, A, (D), E, C(alcium), and K. Think of "A Deck of Cards" or "A DECK of fat" to help you remember which vitamins you need to balance your D out with. Vitamin A helps keep the D in check (and keeps toxicity from being an issue. K should be in the form of K2, which is a pretty amazing vitamin in and of itself, and E is pretty well-known already. All will help you process your D and not just bring your blood levels up but actually help your body use the D instead of just process it. I just had my D tested and it came out around 12...pathetic. I'm taking 5000 IU's a day, though my mom takes 10,000 per day with no side effects, and she notices a huge slump in mood if she gets lazy for more than a day or two with taking it. For those of you who suspect SAD or Seasonal Affective Disorder, this could be a huge part of the puzzle. Living in a hot desert in Southern California, I had almost an opposite SAD issue...it was usually so hot outside that I didn't bother spending any time there. Coupled with the fact that I'm pasty and burn easily, I avoided the sun even more. Its been just over a week since I started supping D3 again and I can already feel it, I have more energy and don't get drowsy like I have been. Hallejfreakinlujah.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 1, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I just recently was extremely low on Vitamin D, to the point where I just felt physically sick. I had no energy what-so-ever and felt dizzy, as if my equilibrium was off. I was given a prescription for that Vitamin D pill with over 50,000 units in it, and after I took that (well, a few days afterward)... I felt infinitely better.
> 
> So I suppose my point... is that I've noticed through personal experience how shitty one can feel when deficient on Vitamin D.
> 
> ...



Just curious, is your Vitamin D a D3 or D2 pill? Usually Rxed Vitamin D is D2, and that stuff can be bad news. I'd check if I were you, and if its D2, just go to the drug store and buy some D3. Its inexpensive and waaay better for you with a much lower chance of toxicity.


----------



## spiritangel (May 1, 2010)

I too lack vitamin D and B12 

the best thing for the vitamin D other than standing in the sun everyday till you turn light pink is actually cod liver oil tablets, much cheaper than regular fish oil ones they are your best bet

It has become something that I get blood tests for regularly now


----------



## knottyknicky (May 1, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I too lack vitamin D and B12
> 
> the best thing for the vitamin D other than standing in the sun everyday till you turn light pink is actually cod liver oil tablets, much cheaper than regular fish oil ones they are your best bet
> 
> It has become something that I get blood tests for regularly now



Cod Liver can be great but you need to do a little homework on Cod Liver Oil before you start downing it regularly. CLO is usually not that high in D, anyways. Even the better brands, like Nordic Naturals, don't have enough D in them. I'd stick with the D3 supps and taking a high quality fish oil like Nordic Naturals, plus getting sun as you're able to. If you're getting Vitamin A from other sources (and you should if you're taking D anyways) it'll help you balance out any extra D you've got floating around.


----------



## spiritangel (May 1, 2010)

I did lots of research, and what I take is definately filled with vitamin d, a lot of the regular fish oil tablets/capsules have it in it but not in enough quantaties to help those seriously lacking, guess it depends on the brands ect  I asked at a few places my dr just told me to take fish oil but not all of them contain vitamin d

plus different countries I am guessing would have different things, depending on the market ect, for me cod liver oil capsules are like 1/3 of the price and are full of vitamin D can only go on my experiences  this thread has certainly opened my eyes to lots I diddnt know


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently had my vitamin D level checked and it was so low it was practically non existent. The Dr. gave me a high dose of vitamin D to take once a week for 12 weeks. Then after that I have to take an over the counter vitamin D pill. The weather is getting nicer and hopefully I can take advantage of that and get out and get some sun too!


----------



## Filly (Mar 24, 2011)

Vit D deficiency is so common here in Australia, which is surprising given we have such a sunny climate!! It makes sense though, as due to the high UV level here, people do not spend as much time in the sun so as to avoid any skin-cancer risks. Plus, many of us work 8-5 in an office and don't often venture out at lunch time. Silly really, as I think in Oz we only need like 5-10 mins in the sun per day to get all the Vit D we need. 

I've been on Vit D supplements for quite a while, and my doctor told me that Vit D can only be absorbed by the body if you also receive enough calcium. Most supplements here actually have Vit D and Calcium in the same pill.


----------



## Arlen (Mar 25, 2011)

No doubt vitamin D is very important element of the human body, it help to strength the bones. Deficiency of the vitamin D is not big issue, it can get from easy source like sun.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 28, 2011)

My vitamin d levels are considered to be at dangerously low levels even though I've been taking supplements for a year. The doctor has upped my intake & wants me to take it in the morning. 

I take nexxium at night for my acid reflux & that can inhibit vitamin absorption.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 29, 2011)

I probably have the worst vitamin D levels ever. I never go out in the sun. It feels like my skin is on fire when I do. But I don't take any supplements of any kind whatsoever, either. Maybe I should at least start that if anything.


----------



## Tad (Apr 1, 2011)

Arlen said:


> No doubt vitamin D is very important element of the human body, it help to strength the bones. Deficiency of the vitamin D is not big issue, it can get from easy source like sun.



Arlen--that is probably why vitamin D deficiency was not a big deal in most places until recent times. But there are two situations where people are apt not to get enough vitamin D:

1) in the darker months in more northerly locations. Apparently we don't make vitamin D without some minimum strength of sun, and for long stretches of the year at some latitudes, the sun is not that strong. So people are not making vit D during that time. The body can store a lot of it, but not always enough.

2) You know all those messages designed to keep you from getting skin cancer? Stay inside during the mid-day, cover up, use a strong sun-screen....they stop you frommaking vitamin D, too. Also throw modern lifestyles into the mix, wehre a lot of people just aren't outside during the day much, and even in more southerly latitudes not everyone will make enough on their own.


----------



## Vespertine (May 27, 2011)

I have been taking vitamin D3 @ 10,000-15,000iu daily for a few months now and I notice a definite change in energy and mood. I was diagnosed as deficient a couple years ago and the nurse suggested I take 400iu (the RDA), which did not produce any kind of noticeable effect and I quickly forgot about it. I'd suggest anyone who is suffering from low energy (and who doesn't sunbathe regularly) to get checked for deficiency and look into taking higher than RDA doses. It isn't a magic pill but it seems to really help me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 21, 2011)

I was just diagnosed as Vitamin D deficient today. I got my baseline 25-hydroxyvitamin D level checked. It's supposed to be 30 or over, and mine was 13. Doc is starting me on 2,000 IU daily supplements, and will recheck me in two months to see if I need more.


----------

